# Swing: 2 Buttons und actionPerformed



## kaspar1 (6. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Benutzeroberfläche mit Swing, auf der 2 Buttons enthalten sind. Nun soll beim Drücken des 1. Buttons etwas anderes geschehen als beim Drücken des 2. Buttons.

Wie kann ich in meiner Methode actionPerformed unterscheiden, ob ich den 1. oder 2. Button gedrückt habe?


```
private JButton button1, button2;
button1 = new Button ("Abschicken");
button2 = new Button ("Ergebnis");

public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent ae)
{        
     if (ae.getSource().equals(button1))
     {
     }
     
     if (ae.getSource().equals(button2))
     {
     }
}
```

Danke.


----------



## dieta (6. Aug 2006)

Das hast du doh schon richtig gemacht: Entweder mit ae.getSource().equals(derButton) oder ae.getSource() == derButton.
Was ist dir daran noch unklar?

Mehr dazu:
FAQ
Javainsel


----------



## Caesar (6. Aug 2006)

Oder besser mit ActionCommands, dann musst du die Buttons nicht als Instanzvariablen halten.
Die Frage hab ich doch schon mal irgendwo beantwortet... ah hier:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=28405&highlight=


----------



## Leroy42 (7. Aug 2006)

...oder, 3. Möglichkeit, jedem Button einen separaten ActionListener!


----------



## Gast (9. Aug 2006)

naja zu guter letzt musst du natuerlich den ActionListener
den Buttons auch noch zuweisen (addActionListener)


----------

